# High FSH and LH - using clear blue fertility monitor



## marilyn2015 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all. I have a high day 3 FSH. My LH is also high. My CBFM is picking this up and giving me high/peak fertility days. Do all the ladies on here with high FSH also have high LH or is it just me ? I obviously can no longer use this moniter with high levels of LH as its giving me peak readings incorrectly. What are the best ways to help lower FSH ?  Im doing acupuncture am hoping it will help.


----------



## marilyn2015 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone come across this problem ? am in the wrong forum - feel free to move my posts if they are in the wrong location !


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello Margaret1

I haven't had these problems personally but I know quite a few people have found acupuncture and wheatgrass helpful in reducing FSH.  If you do a search of the FF website, you should be able to find out more.  Re using your CBFM, it might be worth posting your question on the "TTC naturally" board as alot of the ladies there use CBFM or other kits and may be able to give you some advice. There might also be useful info for you on the Starting Out or Investigations boards. (I know you have already had tx but there might be advice there re high LH.)

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## marilyn2015 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you Ellie. Could you tell me where you get your wheatgrass or what brand you recommend as i have not come across it in my travels. Im on about 10 other supplements so why not take another one. Will check out the boards you suggested !!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello again
I didn't try wheatgrass as I was lucky enough to have fairly low FSH levels when I was ttc.  I did try a wheatgrass drink in the cafe of Harvey Nichols once out of curiousity but that's the limit of my experience of it.    If you do a search on FF, however, I am sure you will find useful info.

Good luck

Ellie


----------

